# Gorgeous new guy at the shelter....



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll bet you thought I was going to talk about a new volunteer, huh?....not me, I'm too much in love with hubby and the cats to notice new humans much :luv

This guy lost his people to death and the new owners (I hope the previous owners didn't entrust him to them) decided after two weeks they didn't want him. Look how beautiful he is. Supposedly a purebred Birman. I dunno, but he is gorgeous! 

View attachment 51913


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

What a beautiful boy! How could you not want that face?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

He is Stunning!! I bet he gets a lot of potential adopters looking at him!
Marcia I sure hope your instincts guide you and him to the Right Adopter or Adopters!!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I'll bet you thought I was going to talk about a new volunteer, huh?


Nah, I knew right away - crazy cat people just think alike lol. :razz: He surely is gorgeous! He shouldn't be in the shelter long at all.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

My reaction was the same as Heather72754, actually. I love looking at cats, so I'm in the group of "crazy cat people" now too, lol.

That guy is so gorgeous I don't think he's going to have problems getting adopted soon either. How can you deny that face with those pretty blue eyes? But then again, I'm just a sucker for cats, so...yeah.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh my, he is so pretty!! I pray the right sensitive soul connects with him and gives him a forever home-


----------



## daperlman (Mar 22, 2014)

He looks wise


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

he looks very innocent


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I DO want him, but with 6 at home already and a hubby who has put his foot down I just can't. There are only about 6 cats (10%) at the shelter and Petsmart that have been here longer than I have been there. We actually have a great turn over rate. It's been fun to see these guys go home quickly. I'm not worried about him, he's so gorgeous he'll find a new home fast. Dollars to donut there I someone there at the door when we open in an hour!!

What I don't want is for someone to adopt him then try to "rehome" for a $250 fee on Craigslist!! I'll be watching closely.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG, I can't even believe someone would do that - I mean, I believe it but it's just beyond my understanding to treat an animal that way. :fust


----------

